# Summer peach desert



## atomicsmoke (Aug 15, 2016)

We can't have enough of the local peaches.

After seasoning and brushing the cut side with olive oil I grilled them a bit. Then topped with crumbled blue cheese and a good balsamic vinegar.













IMG_20160814_195740.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Aug 15, 2016


----------



## tropics (Aug 15, 2016)

Looks good I am doing a cobbler later on the grill

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 15, 2016)

Oh Man that looks good!

I love that combo!

Al


----------



## disco (Aug 20, 2016)

Looks very tasty!

Disco


----------



## redheelerdog (Aug 20, 2016)

That is off the charts! - Amazing.













IMG_20160814_195740.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Aug 15, 2016


----------

